# Pharmalobby kämpft für Verbot von Heilpflanzen



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Liebe Mutter Natur, Gott, Gaia, Allah, Universum, Evolution oder was du sonst noch für Namen bei den verschiedenen Menschen trägst.

Du hast da mit der Kamille, dem Fenchel, der Brennnessel und sowieso allen anderen Kräutern eine riesen Fehler gemacht! Das haben die schlauen Köpfe, die du auch erschaffen hast, kürzlich in ihren Laboren festgestellt. Und das muss jetzt reglementiert werden. Natürlich nur zu unser aller Wohl!

Unglaublich, dass die jahrtausende alten Heiltraditionen der Chinesen, des Ayurveda und selbst unserer Großmütter so hinterlistig und fahrlässig unsere Gesundheit aufs Spiel gesetzt hat.

Erschreckend, wie leichtsinnig unsere Eltern mit uns umgegangen sind, als sie uns Kamillentee gegen Erkältungen und Fencheltee gegen Verdaungsbeschwerden gegeben haben.

Liebe Pharmalobby, danke, dass es dich gibt und dass du so selbstlos auf uns aufpasst.

http://blogs.taz.de/...n_heilpflanzen/


----------



## Bloodletting (6. November 2010)

Gehts da jetzt um Homöopathie oder hab ich was nicht ganzen verstanden?
Wenn die Kräuter wie Fenchel, Brennessel etc. verbieten wollen .... auf welcher Grundlage?


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2010)

Schlechter Artikel, nicht ein einziges konkretes Beispiel was denn nun verboten werden soll.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Gehts da jetzt um Homöopathie oder hab ich was nicht ganzen verstanden?
> Wenn die Kräuter wie Fenchel, Brennessel etc. verbieten wollen .... auf welcher Grundlage?


Die Grundlage ist:



> Zubereitungen aus Kräutern, die bisher als Naturheilmittel, Nahrungs- und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel verfügbar waren, werden nun als medizinische Produkte deklariert, die extra ein Zulassungsverfahren durchlaufen müssen. Diese Naturheilmittel dürfen künftig nur noch auf den Markt gebracht werden, wenn sie die Zulassungsvoraussetzungen der EU-Richtlinie _THMPD _erfüllen.



http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerung.de/eu-richtlinie-thmpd-das-aus-fur-heilpflanzen-und-naturheilmittel



Tikume schrieb:


> Schlechter Artikel, nicht ein einziges konkretes Beispiel was denn nun verboten werden soll.


Es bezieht sich auf "Alle Arzneimittel, die als Wirkstoff(e) ausschließlich einen oder mehrere pflanzliche Stoffe oder eine oder mehrere pflanzliche Zubereitungen oder eine oder mehrere solcher pflanzlichen Stoffe in Kombination mit einer oder mehreren solcher pflanzlichen Zubereitungen enthalten."

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32004L0024E:HTML


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2010)

Homöopathische Arzneimittel werden doch vorher geprüft .. also wird sich doch daran nix ändern oder? Denn die Kräuter kann man ja nicht verbieten


----------



## schneemaus (6. November 2010)

Ich bezweifle ja SEHR stark, dass Kamillen- oder Fencheltee darunter fallen. Zumal Fenchel ja auch als Gemüse gegessen wird.

Es geht wohl eher um solche Spirenzien wie Arnica-Globuli etc. und darum, dass über manche "Heilpflanzen" noch zu wenig bekannt ist. Und solange das so ist, gilt der Grundsatz: Alles ist ein Gift - Die Dosis macht's. Wenn man nun aber nicht genau weiß, wie man diese und jene Pflanze dosieren kann/soll, bevor Nebenwirkungen oder Überdosierungserscheinungen eintreten, verbietet man sie lieber.

So, wie ich die Richtlinie verstanden hab, werden homöopathische Arzneimittel nun lediglich schärferen Tests unterzogen und damit - so vermute ich mal stark - auch teurer. Denn wo mehr Aufwand betrieben werden muss, um was auf den Markt zu bringen, will man die Kosten natürlich auch wieder reinholen.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Was es letztendlich bringen wird, muß man sehen. Aber laut der Richtlinie soll dann gelten:

"Alle Arzneimittel, die als Wirkstoff(e) ausschließlich einen oder mehrere pflanzliche Stoffe oder eine oder mehrere pflanzliche Zubereitungen oder eine oder mehrere solcher pflanzlichen Stoffe in Kombination mit einer oder mehreren solcher pflanzlichen Zubereitungen enthalten."

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32004L0024E:HTML

Und wie der Author des Artikels unten auf die Frage eines Lesers antwortet:



> So wie Ephedra noch vor ein paar Jahren überall als Tee erhältlich war und dieser heute nur noch in Apotheken (meist erst nach Bestellung und zu weit höheren Preisen) erhältlich ist, kann das alle Heilpflanzen betreffen. Eine kleine Liste solcher Pflanzen ist unter der folgenden URL zu finden:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heilpflanze#Beispiele_für_Heilpflanzen
> 
> Weitere Infos zum Thema:
> ...


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es bezieht sich auf "Alle Arzneimittel, die als Wirkstoff(e) ausschließlich einen oder mehrere pflanzliche Stoffe oder eine oder mehrere pflanzliche Zubereitungen oder eine oder mehrere solcher pflanzlichen Stoffe in Kombination mit einer oder mehreren solcher pflanzlichen Zubereitungen enthalten."
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32004L0024E:HTML



Ah ok, JETZT wissen wir es natürlich


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ah ok, JETZT wissen wir es natürlich


Für Leute, die zum Allgemeinarzt gehen, wenn sie Erkältung haben und sich Paracetamol verschreiben lassen, wird sich nicht viel ändern. Genauso nicht für die, die mit chronischen oder schwierigen Krankheiten von einem Facharzt zum anderen rennen und sich im Laufe der Jahre eine halbe Apotheke einwerfen.

Jedoch für Leute, die lieber auf alternative und ganzheitliche (Natur-)Heilverfahren setzen, wird es schwierig. Heilpraktiker oder ganzheitliche Ärzte dürften kann Mittel mehr vergeben, die pflanzliche Wirkstoffe als Arznei und keine Zulassung und Lizenzierung durch die THMPD haben.

Die Richtlinie hält sich eben durch diese schwammige Aussage soviel Spielraum wie möglich offen. Grundsätzlich spricht sie jedoch von allen Arzneimitteln auf pflanzlicher Basis oder mit pflanzlichen Wirkstoffen und gilt "für traditionelle Kräuterzubereitungen, die medizinisch eingesetzt werden." Denn damit "werden Naturprodukte zu medizinischen Produkten umdeklariert, die zugelassen werden müssen."


----------



## Jester (6. November 2010)

Eine genauere Kontrolle dieser "Medikamente" halte ich schon für angebracht, wird ja ne Menge Missbrauch getrieben damit.
Und auch mir fällt es schwer, aus diesem reißerischen und dümmlichen Geschwätz dieses Blogs irgendeine genaue Information rauszulesen, außer der Tatsache, dass "die Konzerne" uns alle mit ihrem Gift vollpumpen. Dafür geht es mir aber noch erstaunlich gut.


----------



## The Paladin (6. November 2010)

Hm, in den Text habe ich das gefunden:

*Petition: Arzneimittelwesen – Keine Umsetzung des EU-Verkaufsverbotes für Heilpflanzen
*
Der Deutsche Bundestag möge beschließen …dass das Verkaufsverbot von Heilpflanzen in der EU ab dem *1 April 2011* in Deutschland nicht greift. Laut Europäischer Richtlinie zur Verwendung traditioneller und pflanzlicher medizinischer Produkte (THMPD) wird der Verkauf und die Anwendung von Naturprodukten stark eingeschränkt.

Ein schlechter Aprilscherz?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eine genauere Kontrolle dieser "Medikamente" halte ich schon für angebracht, wird ja ne Menge Missbrauch getrieben damit.



Wohl gesprochen, Muchacho!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eine genauere Kontrolle dieser "Medikamente" halte ich schon für angebracht, wird ja ne Menge Missbrauch getrieben damit.



So ist es. Es sterben nicht gerade wenige daran, weil sie Medikamente genommen haben, die sie gar nicht gebraucht hätten.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ist es. Es sterben nicht gerade wenige daran, weil sie Medikamente genommen haben, die sie gar nicht gebraucht hätten.


Sprichst du von pharmakologisch und industriell hergestellten Medikamenten oder Naturheilkräutern, die im Garten und im Wald wachsen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sprichst du von pharmakologisch und industriell hergestellten Medikamenten oder Naturheilkräutern, die im Garten und im Wald wachsen?



Von dem Pharmazeugs mit einem Haufen Nebenwirkungen, die mehr Schaden anrichten (können) wie die Krankheit selbst. Teilweise wird einfach nicht genug abgewogen und am Schluss hat man mit den Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen, die schlimmer als die Krankheit selbst sind.


Solange man keine giftigen Pilze oder so nimmt machen die Naturkräuter nichts aus. Man darf halt nicht willkürlich jeden Pilz etc zu sich nehmen.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solange man keine giftigen Pilze oder so nimmt *machen die Naturkräuter nichts aus*. Man darf halt nicht willkürlich jeden Pilz etc zu sich nehmen.


Und genau das soll mit dieser Richtlinie anders werden, wenn sie angenommen wird.



> Das bedeutet:
> 
> Die auf Teemischungen basierende Kräuterheilkunde wäre dann wahrscheinlich um die Hälfte der dort eingesetzten Kräuter beraubt, da es wenig "wissenschaftliche Forschung" über gebräuchliche, einheimische Kräuter gibt und diese dann ohne aufwändige Forschung keine Zulassung als Arzneimittel bekämen.
> 
> ...





> Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand: Die Pharmaindustrie hätte die
> Naturheilkunde damit "Schachmatt" gesetzt und könnte diesen wachsenden Markt
> für sich übernehmen.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja SEHR stark, dass Kamillen- oder Fencheltee darunter fallen. Zumal Fenchel ja auch als Gemüse gegessen wird.
> 
> Es geht wohl eher um solche Spirenzien wie Arnica-Globuli etc. und darum, dass über manche "Heilpflanzen" noch zu wenig bekannt ist. Und solange das so ist, gilt der Grundsatz: Alles ist ein Gift - Die Dosis macht's. Wenn man nun aber nicht genau weiß, wie man diese und jene Pflanze dosieren kann/soll, bevor Nebenwirkungen oder Überdosierungserscheinungen eintreten, verbietet man sie lieber.
> 
> So, wie ich die Richtlinie verstanden hab, werden homöopathische Arzneimittel nun lediglich schärferen Tests unterzogen und damit - so vermute ich mal stark - auch teurer. Denn wo mehr Aufwand betrieben werden muss, um was auf den Markt zu bringen, will man die Kosten natürlich auch wieder reinholen.



Also, bei mir auf der Arnicadose/flasche steht 7-8 Kugeln im Notfall.
Für mich hört sich das nach einer richtigen Dosis an.


----------



## Kartonics (6. November 2010)

Cool wieso wird das verboten kann man sich das durch die nase ziehen?...gleich mal probieren xD


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dass du gern mal provokant laberst, ist man ja von dir gewohnt.



Ach bitte, so eine Aussage nach diesem Thread wo Du reisserisch das Verbot von Kamillentee ankündigst? 
Und das Argument "Wenn es nichts schadet mist es ja ok" kann man genauso auf irgendwelche Scharlatane die mit Handauflegen oder ähnlichem die Leute ausnehmen übertragen.

Also schalt mal einen Gang zurück.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ach bitte, so eine Aussage nach diesem Thread wo Du reisserisch das Verbot von Kamillentee ankündigst?


Klar ist es reisserisch. Aber auch noch lange kein Grund, pietätlos zu werden.

Und was ist, wenn's wirklich eintritt? Wenn du ab April oder Mai 2011 keinen Kamillentee mehr im Laden zu kaufen bekommst, weil er jetzt als Arzneimittel deklariert ist und noch die Zulassung fehlt, die etliche tausende Euros kostet? Und der Kamillentee im Laden hat dann als Zusatz "Kamillenaroma" statt Kamillenblüten.



Tikume schrieb:


> Also schalt mal einen Gang zurück.


Dito!


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn's wirklich eintritt? Wenn du ab April oder Mai 2011 keinen Kamillentee mehr im Laden zu kaufen bekommst, weil er jetzt als Arzneimittel deklariert ist und noch die Zulassung fehlt, die etliche tausende Euros kostet? Und der Kamillentee im Laden hat dann als Zusatz "Kamillenaroma" statt Kamillenblüten.



Dann verspreche ich Dir, dass wir zusammen das Kanzleramt stürmen


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann verspreche ich Dir, dass wir zusammen das Kanzleramt stürmen


----------



## Kuya (10. November 2010)

Psst..^^

Hab mir gerade einen Tee aus Fenchel und Kaktus-Feige zusammengebraut.
Aber verratet das bloß nicht der Polizei.

<--stolzer Teetrinker aus überzeugung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. November 2010)

Stärkere Kontrollen halte ich ja durchaus für angebracht, aber die grundsätzliche Einstufung zu einem Medikament macht mir etwas Bauchschmerzen - das geht ja schon bei Bonbons um die Atemwege zu befreien los.

Oder wenn ich da an die chinesische Salbe (hab den Namen gerade nicht drauf) denke um die Brust bei Erkältung einzureiben - 30 Jahre hat sie wunderbar geholfen, da kriege ich schon einen Hals wenn ich mir stattdessen irgendein Bayer-Produkt auf die Brust schmieren soll (was ich eher nicht tun würde).


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2010)

Ich halte den Thread auch für etwas überspitzt dargestellt. Selbst wenn das Gesetzt kommen sollte, dann werden Kamillentee und co. sicherlich nicht verboten. 
Das wäre lächerlich und völlig unrealistisch. Ich kann mir eher vorstellen, dass Kräutermischungen dann nicht mehr mit ihrer heilenden Wirkung beworben werden dürfen, bevor das nicht eindeutig geprüft wurde. Ein gänzliches Verbot von Heilkräutern würde ich auch nicht befürworten, aber dazu wird es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht kommen.

Bei pflanzlichen Extrakten wie bspw. Epehdra halte ich eine strengere Kontrolle allerdings für angebracht.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2010)

> *„Verbot von Heilpflanzen“ in der EU [Bearbeiten]*
> Derzeit gibt es eine Petition an den deutschen Bundestag, sich gegen ein angeblich drohendes „Verbot von Heilpflanzen“ in der EU richtet [sup][7][/sup]. Nach Aussage des _Fachverbandes Deutscher Heilpraktiker_ handelt es sich um ein Missverständnis, da die entsprechende Richtlinie _THMPD (Traditional Herbal Medical Product Directive)_, die europaweit ratifiziert werden soll, bereits seit Jahren in Deutschland umgesetzt wird und kein Verbot beinhaltet, sondern Zulassungsregeln für Naturheilmittel[sup][8][/sup].



Das steht da auch in der Wiki.
Wenn das so stimmt ist der ganze Thread und die Aufregung überflüssig gewesen


----------



## Albra (12. November 2010)

mal ehrlich wieso etwas prüfen das schon seit jahrhunderten hindurch geprüft und für gut befunden wurde?
die pharmaristen haben wohl zuviel von ihren eignen drogen geschnüffelt..
warum gegen grippe impfen lassen wenn sich dadurch das risiko noch verstärkt? grade erst wieder einen fall gehabt.. bekannter hat sich gegen grippe impfen lassen und kurz darauf war er krank.. 
dann lieber orangen o.ä. citrusfrüchte futtern.. verdammt werden die jetzt auch wegen den vitaminen nur noch in apotheken erhältlich sein?
warm, also dem wetter entsprechend kleiden so kommt man doch auhc durch den winter
und vorallem sich nicht von der allgemeinen panikmache die die pharmaindustrie und der ach so um unser geld besorgter staat anstecken lassen so vonwegen rennt alle zu der oder der impfung.. alles schwachfug

btw.. nur weils in wiki steht muss es nicht unbedingt richtig sein.. auch da kann man viel blödsinn reinpacken wenn der tag lang ist


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Pfff...immer diese militanten Teetrinker...
Kaffee ist die Macht!

Hrm. Aber Spaß beiseite. 
Die Pharmalobby ist mindestens genauso durchgeknallt wie jede andere Lobby, absurde Forderungen
sind bei den Kerlchen doch beinahe an der Tagesordnung.
Aber uns kann nichts passieren. So sehr wie die ganzen Castorblockierer und Schotterer 
momentan auf Krawall gebürstet sind, wird ein Kamilleteeboykott vermutlich auf einige
Tausend grantige Hippie-Demonstranten treffen, die bereit sind ALLES für eine Tasse frisch
aufgebrühten Unkrautsaft zu tun.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. November 2010)

Ich denke darüber nach auszuwandern...das leben in der EU wird immer ja immer grausiger, ich habe keine lust mich von irgendwem bevormunden zulassen...die einzige möglichkeit ist wohl auswandern.


----------



## Ashantriz (15. November 2010)

@*Kuya:*
Vor ein paar Hundert Jahren hat man genauso über Mariuhana oder andere Pflanzen (welche mitlerweile aus den unsinnigsten Gründen verboten sind) die man zur heilung nutzte geredet...

Will damit nur andeuten, dass deine Anmerkung nicht ganz so abwegig ist wie du vllt. denkst .


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Ich wittere Sarkasmus  

Jetzt mal ehrlich wenn man darauf hört was die Wissenschaftler alles für Gefährlich oder Bedenklich halten , darf man bald nix mehr machen...
Ich gebe dir Recht unsere Eltern haben es auch benutzt & wirklich geschadet hat es nicht 

ich denke das unsere Gesellschaft immer mehr zu Weicheiern wird !

Letztens noch musst ich daran denken.
Ich bin an dem Spielplatz bei mir gegenüber vorbei gegangen da seh ich eine Mutter ihr Kind anschreien nur weil es sich die Hand abgelekt hat die aufem Boden war. Da möcht ich nicht daran denken was das die Mutter gemacht hätte, wenn das Kind ein Gänseblümchen oder ein wenig Gras "probiert" hat. Sowas haben wir früher auch gemacht um zu entdecken was gut für uns ist & was nicht. Dann hatte man halt ein wenig Bachweh, weil man wieder den Sandkuchen von seiner Kindheitsflamme aufgessen hatte. Ich denke das es eher das Gegenteil von Schädlich war. Es hat unsere Abwehr gestärkt. Wir hatten einen natürlichen Schutz weil wir immer draußen waren & auch nicht geweint haben weil wir dreckig waren.
Kinder die in einer durchgehend reinen Welt aufwachsen, sollen sich nicht wundern wenn sie schwerer & öfter Krank sind als andere Kinder.


Lg Olli


----------



## Ashantriz (15. November 2010)

"Jetzt mal ehrlich wenn man darauf hört was die Wissenschaftler alles für Gefährlich oder Bedenklich halten , darf man bald nix mehr machen..."


Das wirklich traurige an der Sache ist das Wissenschaftler diese Pflanzen nicht als "gefährlich" oder "bedenklich" ansehen...das tun die Politiker . Die haben ja auch ihre 50 vllt. 60 Jahre lange lebenserfahrung und stellen sich damit über Jahrtausende lang praktizierte Bräuche.
Ein immer wieder gern angeführtes beispiel dafür ist Mariuhana... jeder wissenschaftler der mit sich selbst im reinem ist wird dir sagen das mariuhana nicht schädlicher ist als tabak, nein im gegenteil sogar noch gesünder, bzw. einsetzbar gegen dutzende erkrankungen (Neurodermitis, Epilepsie uvm.).


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Ich seh es schon kommen :

150 Tonnen geschnittene & verpackte Kamille in Mexiko entdeckt


----------



## schneemaus (16. November 2010)

Albra schrieb:


> warum gegen grippe impfen lassen wenn sich dadurch das risiko noch verstärkt? grade erst wieder einen fall gehabt.. bekannter hat sich gegen grippe impfen lassen und kurz darauf war er krank..



Bei der Grippeschutzimpfung wird man aktiv geimpft, sprich, man bekommt eine abgeschwächte Form des Virus in den Körper gespritzt, damit man nicht krank wird, aber der Körper Antikörper bilden kann. Dabei kann es natürlich zu Immunreaktionen kommen, hauptsächlich sind das allerdings geschwollene Lymphknoten. Da das Immunsystem allerdings schon schwer damit arbeitet, die Antikörper gegen die Grippeviren herzustellen, ist es natürlich dementsprechend anfälliger für andere Viren und Bakterien, wie zum Beispiel Bakterien, die die ganz normale banale Erkältung (oder auch den so genannten grippalen Infekt) auslösen.
Sprich: Dein Bekannter hatte sicherlich nicht die Grippe, sondern einen banalen Infekt, der, was das Gefahrenpotential angeht, im ungefähren Verhältnis von 1/100 steht. Denn, man merke: Jährlich sterben alleine in Deutschland an der Grippe (DER GRIPPE! Sonst nix.) ungefähr 5000 Menschen (in einem Jahr mehr, im anderen weniger). An banalen Infekten (Erkältungen, NICHT die Grippe/Influenza) stirbt jährlich, äh... niemand.
Fazit: Das Risiko, die Grippe/Influenza zu bekommen, wird durch eine Impfung aber ganz sicher nicht verstärkt, sondern minimiert. Für ungefähr eine Woche jedoch steigt das Risiko, sich mit banalen Infekten anzustecken.

Bitte, hab gern geholfen 



BTT: Was Deanne gesagt hat, ist absolut zutreffend. Es wirbt jawohl niemand explizit mit der heilenden Wirkung von Fencheltee oder Zitrusfrüchten. Und wie ich bereits sagte: Die Dosis macht das Gift. Auch an Salz kann ich sterben, wenn ich zu viel davon zu mir nehme - Selbst an Wasser, wobei das die Grenzen des Menschenmöglichen überschreiten würde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon kommen :
> 
> 150 Tonnen geschnittene & verpackte Kamille in Mexiko entdeckt



Ich gehe in Berlin zur Turmstraße und such mir eine der "zufällig" da rumstehenden Personen.

Ich: "Ey verkaufst du?"
Dealer:"Kommt drauf an, was willst du?"
Ich:"zwei Päckchen Kamille und drei mal Pfefferminz"
Dealer:"Alter, verpiss dich, so krasses Zeug deal ich nich"


----------



## Nebelgänger (17. November 2010)

Als ich meiner Freundin hiervon erzählt habe, hat sie angefangen, ihren Salbeitee (wirklich wahr) aus der Nase zu prusten vor Lachen.
Anschließend hat sie mich aufgeklärt, worüber sie so gelacht hat.

In ihrer Vorstellung hüpften schwarzgekleidete SWAT-Figürchen mit Flammenwerfern durch den Mitteldeutschen Forst und flämmten
sich durch Kamillenbüsche, Salbeisträucher und generell alles, was sie so fanden.

Das brachte mich darauf, nachzuhaken, was passieren würde, sollte es wirklich soweit kommen...
Man würde die deutschen Wälder nachhaltig in ihrem Gleichgewicht stören, und um konsequent zu sein, müsste man die
mutmaßlich gefährlichen Kräuter ja schließlich auch in der freien Natur zernichten.

Ich wollte euch an diesem Gedankengang nur mal teilhaben lassen


----------



## Jester (18. November 2010)

Ashantriz schrieb:


> Ein immer wieder gern angeführtes beispiel dafür ist Mariuhana... jeder wissenschaftler der mit sich selbst im reinem ist wird dir sagen das mariuhana nicht schädlicher ist als tabak, nein im gegenteil sogar noch gesünder, bzw. einsetzbar gegen dutzende erkrankungen (Neurodermitis, Epilepsie uvm.).



Leider kann Mariuhana abhängig machen und Psychosen auslösen, wie ich in meinem Umfeld schon einige Male mitansehen durfte.
Das Problem mit diesen "Naturprodukten" ist einfach, dass man, so man denn den Anbau in der ursprünglichsten Form, sprich auf der Wiese, bevorzugt, nicht kontrollieren kann, was genau drin ist. Faktoren wie Sonneneinstrahlung, der Untergrund, Tiere und Insekten und Regen usw., können dafür sorgen, dass schwer zu sagen ist, was genau drin ist und wie genau es wirken wird. Stichwort Magic Mushrooms, bei denen auch gern mal jemand wegkippt, weil der Mushroom doch nicht so magic war, weil er irgendwie komisch gewachsen war. 

Da lob ich mir die künstlichen Chemiemedikamente, bei denen man sich drauf verlassen kann, was drin ist und wie es wirken wird! =)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> [...]
> Da lob ich mir die künstlichen Chemiemedikamente, bei denen man sich drauf verlassen kann, was drin ist und wie es wirken wird! =)



Bei denen stehen mögliche Nebenwirkungen wenigstens auf dem Beipackzettel. ;P


----------



## schneemaus (18. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Bei denen stehen mögliche Nebenwirkungen wenigstens auf dem Beipackzettel. ;P



Eben. Ich meine, bei manchem Medikament liest sich der Nebenwirkungsteil des Beipackzettels gerne mal wie die Krankenakte einer kompletten Intensivstation, aber man sollte eben auch die Häufigkeit dazusehen. Ich hatte mal ein Magenmedikament, was wohl mal im Zusammenhang mit einem Einzelfall einer Hirnblutung stand, es wurde halt mal aufgenommen - Dass ich davon ne Hirnblutung bekomme, ist ungefähr so wahrscheinlich, als ob ich von Kamillentee nen Herzinfarkt bekomme.

Leute mit empfindlichen Magen-Darm-Systemen sollten starke Antibiotika meiden, außer es geht nicht anders - es sollte aber jedem, der schonmal eins genommen hat, bekannt sein, dass Antibiotika einfach ALLE Bakterien angreifen - eben auch die völlig natürlichen im Darm. Wenn man nun eine empfindliche Flora da unten hat, tja, dann sitzt man halt in der Zeit häufiger aufm Klo als sonst. Wenn ich das weiß, sag ich das meinem Arzt und meide Antibiotika, außer es muss sein. Das ist doch genauso, wie dass ein Allergiker weiß, wogegen er allergisch ist.


Und was Marihuana angeht und seine "Harmlosigkeit" - Menschen mit einer durch THC ausgelösten Psychose sind nur sehr, sehr schwer heilbar und werden meist noch sehr viele Jahre nach der eigentlichen Therapie psychologisch und medikamentös behandelt. Es steht nicht ohne Grund auf der Liste des Btm-Gesetzes als illegal. Dass es Schmerzen mindert, ist unbestreitbar, und deswegen wird es ja auch nach gründlicher Überlegung manchen Schmerzpatienten verschrieben. Allerdings nur unter ständiger Kontrolle durch einen Arzt. Natürlich sind Drogen wie LSD, Extasy, Kokain und natürlich Heroin (in Reinform ein Schmerzmedikament...) gefährlicher in ihrer Wirkung und Suchtwirkung - Doch auch THC ist nicht ungefährlich. Nicht alles, was aus der Natur kommt, ist gut für uns


----------

